# DNSSEC Multiserver



## logifech (5. Feb. 2017)

Hallo,
wollte mal nachfragen wie z.Z. der Stand ist bei DNSSEC auf Multiservern, besteht da nach wie vor immer noch ein Problem mit oder wurde dies behoben?


----------



## Till (5. Feb. 2017)

Das muss von Grund auf neu entwickelt werden, geplant ist es für 3.2.


----------



## logifech (7. Feb. 2017)

Hmm ok, schade, gibt es schon einen release termin für 3.2 oder eine Beta der 3.2 mit DNSSEC?


----------



## Till (7. Feb. 2017)

ISPConfig 3.2 ist geplant für April, wir releasen ja jetzt halbjährlich major versionen. Ob dnssec dann da drin ist hängt davon ab ob der maintainer der dnssec erweiterung es schafft das bis dahin neu zu programmieren.


----------



## john_webX (10. Sep. 2018)

Hi,

gibt es dazu schon Neuigkeiten?


----------



## somnium (8. Okt. 2018)

Darf ich fragen welches Problem es gibt? Vielleicht brauche ich dann zukünftig mein Konstrukt nicht mehr.

Ich betreibe DNSSEC seit Mitte 2015 mit ISPC in einer Multi-Serverumgebung. Habe zwei kleine Änderungen an ISPC vorgenommen (server.sh + bind_named.conf.local.master) und mache Master-Slave-DNS. Läuft wunderbar und stabil. Die Pflege der DS-RRs macht ein Skript.


----------

